# Three kids beat down another kid



## DOMS (Aug 5, 2013)

Source.

There is video in the article.

"The windmilling fists and stomping feet rain down blows on the 13-year-old boy. Trapped on the floor  between the bus seats, he cries out as he receives fierce punch after  vicious kick from the three bigger, older youths. ... The ferocity of the attack left the 13-year-old with two black eyes and a broken arm. ... Police say the youths attacked the 13-year-old after he told officials  at their dropout prevention school that one of them had tried to sell  him drugs."

It's three turd-worlders beating a white kid. So when can I expect to see Obama up on his fucking podium preaching how this racist shit needs to stop?


----------



## bdad (Aug 5, 2013)

Apparently it is impossible for a white person to be the victim of a hate crime, we deserve it.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2013)

savages.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 5, 2013)

he deserved the beat down for being a rat.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 5, 2013)

3 blacks vs 1 white = fight
 3 whites vs 1 black = hate crime + media coverage + protests + al sharpton + jesse jackson + could have been Obama's kid


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 5, 2013)

The article really seems to focus on the bus driver...this story is really fucked up if you think about it from his angle. He gets involved parents sue him. He doesn't hes an asshole...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2013)

the boys should get an extra charge of aggravated stupidity, didn't they know the camera was there?

what i would like to know is if the kid told an adult in confidence and the staff put this boy in danger by revealing who told.


----------



## troubador (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I'm sure their fathers will punish them.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> The article really seems to focus on the bus driver...this story is really fucked up if you think about it from his angle. He gets involved parents sue him. He doesn't hes an asshole...



Just got back from Florida tonight.  Talked about it with my sister yesterday.  Apparently it is illegal for the bus drivers to get involved.  All they can do is pull over and call the cops.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 5, 2013)

oh look.. niggers being niggers


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 5, 2013)

the way it was reported it sounded like the driver was not _obligated_ to get involved, it doesn't mean he couldn't have.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 6, 2013)

I am happy the poor kid is not dead...   and maybe he just learnt Not to be a rat for things of that nature.  maybe it will save his life down the road...  not that that should have happend, but thats WHAT happens....

Just say no... litrally... 
 if its because of knowing they were gonna hurt somone you know or were planning to do something that would directly hurt someone  then i say hell yeah tell the cops!  If someone is breaking into my house ill be calling cops. if somone offers me drugs while walking down a  street or  I know my nabor is stealing satellite... its non of my biz...

I am just happy the mid disnt have brain damage.  there was a local kid here that got beat up by 4 kids because when they asked him for a cig he said no.  he now looked like he was BORN severely retarded its soo bad. i mean lazy eye, in wheel chair. moter skills all messed up, can not speak right, just make noises... very sad...


----------



## ezjax (Aug 6, 2013)

Really sad and not one person got involved..  when the one kid held the seat and stomped him..  thats gotta be atempted murder.  And why you need 3 bigger dudes to fight one little kid..  

its always the same story..  out numbered or even "watch your back we gonna catch you"  3 vs 1 all oc a sudden they are tough


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the way it was reported it sounded like the driver was not _obligated_ to get involved, it doesn't mean he couldn't have.



Yes he could have but then in the world we live in he would have got sued by the three nigger parents lost his job and would not be able to work again. You say he should have done the right thing, but in reality he did do the right thing for his family... The guy still has a job.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

This is why we put my little sister in jujitsu and karate at three. She will be a black belt in Karate in one month and shes just getting her purple (going from kids class to adults) in jujitsu. Then lilttle mexican wana be ganster girls were picking on her at school. (my sister is a HUGE book worm nerd type reads at the college level 4.0 and ect... have no clue where she got it from) but she was getting picked on because one of the girls wanted to cheat off her test and she said no. So a group of them went to harassed her and wouldnt let her walk away so she kicked her in the face and knocked her out. Luckily we live in a small are thats pretty gun proud, kick your ass if you talk shit type of town. So when a teacher saw what happened the mexican girls got in trouble and they asked my sister to talk to the school about anti bullying and self defence.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's y niggers serve no purpose in this world.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

Another lose for the democrats they wanted to bring in the niggers for slaves and look what happened. Should have left them in Africa and let the ones that actually want to contribute come to America.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> That's y niggers serve no purpose in this world.



Whoa, easy there, pal.

You can't ignore the group, but you also cannot ignore the individual.


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 6, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> That's y niggers serve no purpose in this world.



I agree with this statement simply because there is a difference between niggers and african americans.  I have some really good neighborhood friends that are Christian, working, tax paying, family oriented african americans that I whole heatedly respect and would help out without giving it a second though.  However, right down the street are a few houses full of worthless, bum, no job having, thug life niggers that I wouldnt piss down their throats if their guts were on fire.  

Same goes for whites, asians and Mexicans.  There is trash of all colors, and there is good and respectable people of all colors.

But to classify all blacks as niggers is unfair....the only problem is, atleast in my neck of the woods, 90% of the time, it is an accurate assessment.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 6, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Whoa, easy there, pal.
> 
> You can't ignore the group, but you also cannot ignore the individual.


It should of been a clean 1 on 1 fight. All those niggers did was prove they are pussies unless there is a group of them.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 6, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> This is why we put my little sister in jujitsu and karate at three. She will be a black belt in Karate in one month and shes just getting her purple (going from kids class to adults) in jujitsu. Then lilttle mexican wana be ganster girls were picking on her at school. (my sister is a HUGE book worm nerd type reads at the college level 4.0 and ect... have no clue where she got it from) but she was getting picked on because one of the girls wanted to cheat off her test and she said no. So a group of them went to harassed her and wouldnt let her walk away so she kicked her in the face and knocked her out. Luckily we live in a small are thats pretty gun proud, kick your ass if you talk shit type of town. So when a teacher saw what happened the mexican girls got in trouble and they asked my sister to talk to the school about anti bullying and self defence.



fuck spics . if I ever have kids im gunna walk them to their classrooms on the first day of school so everyone can see how big and mean-looking daddy is


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> fuck spics . if I ever have kids im gunna walk them to their classrooms on the first day of school so everyone can see how big and mean-looking daddy is



i did this with my sister for her first day of jr high and i got 50 face book adds lol that day. Its fun punking the lil boys on facebook that try to say my sisters pics look cute. Some kid says cute pic and ill reply WTF that suppose to mean.. then they start talking all respectful.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 6, 2013)

but yeah no one messes with her any more then she posted a video of her break bricks to prepare for her black belt test. that little girl hits like a freaking TRUCK!. The cool thing to is in tournaments shes tall for her age so the only people she can fight is boys. I have a video of her getting rocked in the face by a head kick and it just pissed her off and she went nuts. Its funny though because she is the text book geek, thick glasses reads HUGE books, studies math for fun. Talks about medical practices and wants to be a Dr. but can kick any ones ass... Im pretty proud of my sis if you cant tell.,


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> oh look.. niggers being niggers





jitbjake88 said:


> That's y niggers serve no purpose in this world.





jay_steel said:


> Another lose for the democrats they wanted to bring in the niggers for slaves and look what happened. Should have left them in Africa and let the ones that actually want to contribute come to America.





mac10chap said:


> I agree with this statement simply because there is a difference between niggers and african americans.  I have some really good neighborhood friends that are Christian, working, tax paying, family oriented african americans that I whole heatedly respect and would help out without giving it a second though.  However, right down the street are a few houses full of worthless, bum, no job having, thug life niggers that I wouldnt piss down their throats if their guts were on fire.
> 
> Same goes for whites, asians and Mexicans.  There is trash of all colors, and there is good and respectable people of all colors.
> 
> But to classify all blacks as niggers is unfair....the only problem is, atleast in my neck of the woods, 90% of the time, it is an accurate assessment.





jitbjake88 said:


> It should of been a clean 1 on 1 fight. All those niggers did was prove they are pussies unless there is a group of them.





Standard Donkey said:


> fuck spics . if I ever have kids im gunna walk them to their classrooms on the first day of school so everyone can see how big and mean-looking daddy is



not AG fellas.  lets keep the blatant racism to a minimum please.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> not AG fellas.  lets keep the blatant racism to a minimum please.



So I'm not good enough for the list?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 6, 2013)

DOMS said:


> So I'm not good enough for the list?



your racism was done more " tactfully".  
three turd-worlders... is the really the definition of tact.

say the word and I save a spot for you in the SANEY hate speech club...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 6, 2013)

Would the use of the word negro be more appropriate ?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> your racism was done more " tactfully".
> three turd-worlders... is the really the definition of tact.
> 
> say the word and I save a spot for you in the SANEY hate speech club...




So niggers can say nigger but whites or any other person who isn't black can't?  Isn't that promoting racism?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 6, 2013)

mac10chap said:


> I agree with this statement simply because there is a difference between niggers and african americans.  I have some really good neighborhood friends that are Christian, working, tax paying, family oriented african americans that I whole heatedly respect and would help out without giving it a second though.  However, right down the street are a few houses full of worthless, bum, no job having, thug life niggers that I wouldnt piss down their throats if their guts were on fire.
> 
> Same goes for whites, asians and Mexicans.  There is trash of all colors, and there is good and respectable people of all colors.
> 
> But to classify all blacks as niggers is unfair....the only problem is, atleast in my neck of the woods, 90% of the time, it is an accurate assessment.





Agreed.  

Chris Rock sums it up pretty good:


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 6, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Would the use of the word negro be more appropriate ?



No not really.
Just please be aware of what forum your in when considering the use of racist terms. Not everyone cares to be exposed racism. At least in AG people know its coming


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No not really.
> Just please be aware of what forum your in when considering the use of racist terms. Not everyone cares to be exposed racism. At least in AG people know its coming


 Ok then what should we refer to them as. They complain about being called African American.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 6, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> That's y niggers serve no purpose in this world.



I hope you are including the large population of white crank addicted niggers in mid-America, and niggers of various other shades than chocolate.  Take a trip to many of the small towns in Missouri, Arkansas, Kentucky, etc where you'd be lucky to see anyone darker than light khaki and you'll find out the uselessness of a good 50% of all human beings...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 6, 2013)

There are jigs of all colors. And them cohees down south ain't no better. Yee Yee


----------



## maniclion (Aug 6, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It should of been a clean 1 on 1 fight. All those niggers did was prove they are pussies unless there is a group of them.



By that theory they should only be good at team sports.  How do you explain those that excel in individual competition?


----------



## cube789 (Aug 7, 2013)

this thread must bring back terrible memories for jake


----------



## blergs. (Aug 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Whoa, easy there, pal.
> 
> You can't ignore the group, but you also cannot ignore the individual.




This forum is the most racist I have ever been on. I dont even bother anymore most of the time. Ignorant people like to blame others...   It's sad really.  color is NOT the issue.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 7, 2013)

mac10chap said:


> I agree with this statement simply because there is a difference between niggers and african americans.  I have some really good neighborhood friends that are Christian, working, tax paying, family oriented african americans that I whole heatedly respect and would help out without giving it a second though.  However, right down the street are a few houses full of worthless, bum, no job having, thug life niggers that I wouldnt piss down their throats if their guts were on fire.
> 
> Same goes for whites, asians and Mexicans.  There is trash of all colors, and there is good and respectable people of all colors.
> 
> But to classify all blacks as niggers is unfair....the only problem is, atleast in my neck of the woods, 90% of the time, it is an accurate assessment.




but the problem, is *jitbjake88 the guy you quoted, is a "white power" jerk off type.   the scum that makes the rest of America look like a bunch of racist ass holes...*


----------



## blergs. (Aug 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No not really.
> Just please be aware of what forum your in when considering the use of racist terms. Not everyone cares to be exposed racism. At least in AG people know its coming



*exactly!* and even then, I feel it just makes the forum look shitty... do say what you got in your head.... at least we all know who the ass holes are due to the AG section :-D


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Yes he could have but then in the world we live in he would have got sued by the three nigger parents lost his job and would not be able to work again. You say he should have done the right thing, but in reality he did do the right thing for his family... The guy still has a job.



there was a video camera and the guy had already put in his retirement notice. no law suit would have amounted to jack shit. all he do was put himself between them and their victim. i think he acted like a scared bitch. maybe i'm just old school but a grown assed man shouldn't tremble due to 3 punk ass kids or stand by and watch a kid get beat on like that because he's scared of a lawsuit. jfc, this isn't china.

LiveLeakcom Chinese Girl Gets Run Over Horrific Footage - YouTube

yet.

no one helped her because they were afraid of financial consequences of getting involved. 

.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> there was a video camera and the guy had already put in his retirement notice. no law suit would have amounted to jack shit. all he do was put himself between them and their victim. i think he acted like a scared bitch. maybe i'm just old school but a grown assed man shouldn't tremble due to 3 punk ass kids or stand by and watch a kid get beat on like that because he's scared of a lawsuit. jfc, this isn't china.
> 
> LiveLeakcom Chinese Girl Gets Run Over Horrific Footage - YouTube
> 
> ...



If some one can sue McDonalds for hot coffee and win then I think I will just mind my business. Globally we had a sailor serve 2 months in Japanese jail for conducting CPR on someone and they lived. Even though he was a corpsemen and certified they said he had no right to take away their right to die. A retirement notice is a notice just a document that says your going to retire, if you get fired for any reason it is VERY easy to still lose your pension and then the company can counter suit you for violation of company policy if you try to go after them. I am sure he has signed many documents stating the legal issues. 

In high school we had a teacher get fired because he broke up a fight and in the process he throw the guy winning the fight off the guy getting his ass kicked. The kid who he tossed split his head open and needed minor stitches. They told him he should have used his voice and waited for campus police. We dont live in a world with sun shine and rainbows LW. If people want to make these stupid ass laws then dont cry when i dont try to save your dumb ass.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> This forum is the most racist I have ever been on. I dont even bother anymore most of the time. Ignorant people like to blame others...   It's sad really.  color is NOT the issue.



Actually, informed people looks at the facts and realize that there is a correlation between color and crime. It's an easily identifiable, repeatable, and verifiable observation.

The reason that you find this to be the most racist forum you've ever seen is because we're allowed to state opinions on race. Most other sites don't allow that, which is one of the things that makes IM forums awesome, we're allowed to speak out minds (within reason in the OC).

Non-white, especially blacks, are free to keep talking about how horrible white people are for having used slaves, but if a white person points out basic facts, it's racist.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> If some one can sue McDonalds for hot coffee and win then I think I will just mind my business. Globally we had a sailor serve 2 months in Japanese jail for conducting CPR on someone and they lived. Even though he was a corpsemen and certified they said he had no right to take away their right to die. A retirement notice is a notice just a document that says your going to retire, if you get fired for any reason it is VERY easy to still lose your pension and then the company can counter suit you for violation of company policy if you try to go after them. I am sure he has signed many documents stating the legal issues.
> 
> In high school we had a teacher get fired because he broke up a fight and in the process he throw the guy winning the fight off the guy getting his ass kicked. The kid who he tossed split his head open and needed minor stitches. They told him he should have used his voice and waited for campus police. We dont live in a world with sun shine and rainbows LW. If people want to make these stupid ass laws then dont cry when i dont try to save your dumb ass.




we do live in a world where many people heroically do the right thing without stopping to consider their own assets first. many adults, including women, would stand up to three little shits acting out of control just because it's the right thing to do. i don't want to be a country of self concerned pussies that helplessly watch this shit like a pack of sniveling cowards. shameful. 


and btw, the coffee lawsuit was legitimate. third degree burns requiring skin grafts on six percent of her body and $11,000 in medical bills after 700 customers had already told mc d's they were burned by their coffee. mcds decided to ignore the fact people were being severely burned. they were negligent. 190 degrees isn't typical for hot coffee. 

McDonald?s  admitted it had known about the risk of serious burns from its scalding  hot coffee for more than 10 years. The risk had repeatedly been brought  to its attention through numerous other claims and suits.
         An expert witness for the company testified that the number of  burns was insignificant compared to the billions of cups of coffee the  company served each year.
         At least *one juror later told the Wall Street Journal she thought  the company wasn?t taking the injuries seriously.* To the corporate  restaurant giant those 700 injury cases caused by hot coffee seemed  relatively rare compared to the millions of cups of coffee served. But,  the juror noted,* ?there was a person behind every number and I don?t  think the corporation was attaching enough importance to that.?*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> color is NOT the issue.



it actually is.. but we can ignore the truth so your feelings stay intact if u want


----------



## mac10chap (Aug 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> but the problem, is *jitbjake88 the guy you quoted, is a "white power" jerk off type.   the scum that makes the rest of America look like a bunch of racist ass holes...*



I see your point.  I'm not that way and dont support that way of life at all.  Like I said before, as long as you are a respectable person and not a burden on society, you are good in my book.  I dont give a shit what color you are.  To put my allegiance to a race in perspective, I would rather loan $100 to a respectable black person in need than to loan a dollar to a white piece of shit.....and I'm whiter than a cue-tip.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Actually, informed people looks at the facts and realize that there is a correlation between color and crime. It's an easily identifiable, repeatable, and verifiable observation.
> 
> The reason that you find this to be the most racist forum you've ever seen is because we're allowed to state opinions on race. Most other sites don't allow that, which is one of the things that makes IM forums awesome, we're allowed to speak out minds (within reason in the OC).
> 
> Non-white, especially blacks, are free to keep talking about how horrible white people are for having used slaves, but if a white person points out basic facts, it's racist.



they have self self hate due to how they came to be in the country and with the racisum. ( in a way it is the "white" peoples fault weather you like it or not)...  I agree more black people are killing themselfs then white people. thats is an observation.... as you say... but with internal dialog and to say for eg "blacks are just stupid gangbangers killing eachother off and dont know anybetter because they are monkeys" . that is racist .. why?  because you ignore the ones that are not like that and class them together with the  ones lashing out at society.....    
CLASS is mor eof an issue then Race. but yes race plays a big part due to stereotypes.

I do feel that EVERYONE should take accontability for their actions. everyone has a sob story.   but there is a reason there is a negative trend in some areas/races...  doesnt mean the whole race is the same. THATS my issue.

liek this white suprimist shit!  GTFO LOL   I have met way more crack and meth heads that are white then black.  seems most whites are either in love with booz or meth/crack... but i sure dont class them all in the came category  ( white trash, or junkies)... why .. ohh im white so i see the other side.   for many when it comes to dark skin they DONT see the other side because they cant relate to it and/or ignore it, while telling themselves how they are so superior... racists are a joke...


----------



## blergs. (Aug 7, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> it actually is.. but we can ignore the truth so your feelings stay intact if u want


it is for you because that is all you see..
I have seen your posts and they make me sick. but my feelings sure as hell are not hurt though lol.. keep at it.. I don't care. but keep it in the AG section...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> they have self self hate due to how they came to be in the country and with the racisum. ( in a way it is the "white" peoples fault weather you like it or not)...  I agree more black people are killing themselfs then white people. thats is an observation.... as you say... but with internal dialog and to say for eg "blacks are just stupid gangbangers killing eachother off and dont know anybetter because they are monkeys" . that is racist .. why?  because you ignore the ones that are not like that and class them together with the  ones lashing out at society.....
> CLASS is mor eof an issue then Race. but yes race plays a big part due to stereotypes.



I'm sure it's also self-hate that makes the majority of black Africans (in Africa) act so shitty, right? Just because there are some lions that won't rip you to shreds if you get close enough doesn't mean that you should ignore the fact that most of them will. 

You may not like the statics, and you may (obviously are) come up with excuses, but that doesn't make the facts any less real.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> there was a video camera and the guy had already put in his retirement notice. no law suit would have amounted to jack shit. all he do was put himself between them and their victim. i think he acted like a scared bitch. maybe i'm just old school but a grown assed man shouldn't tremble due to 3 punk ass kids or stand by and watch a kid get beat on like that because he's scared of a lawsuit. jfc, this isn't china.
> 
> LiveLeakcom Chinese Girl Gets Run Over Horrific Footage - YouTube
> 
> ...


I find disturbing that no one stopped to help that child, and furthermore where the fuck were the parents. says a lot about a society as a whole


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

If you are a rat you deserve to get your ass handed to you, but 3 vs 1 come on that's fucking pathetic.


----------



## ali-baba (Aug 7, 2013)

mac10chap said:


> 3 blacks vs 1 white = fight
> 3 whites vs 1 black = hate crime + media coverage + protests + al sharpton + jesse jackson + could have been Obama's kid



Yes, that is true. People are forgetting that racism works in two sides.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> If you are a rat you deserve to get your ass handed to you, but 3 vs 1 come on that's fucking pathetic.



Mexicans are notorious for it. Hence the saying, "If you mess with one bean, you mess the whole burrito."


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> but the problem, is *jitbjake88 the guy you quoted, is a "white power" jerk off type.   the scum that makes the rest of America look like a bunch of racist
> 
> 
> im well within my constitutional rights. I can say what I please when I please. And I sure as hell have the right to judge people do to race ethnicity and even religious views. Sorry your butt hurt over a word.
> ...


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> This forum is the most racist I have ever been on. I dont even bother anymore most of the time. Ignorant people like to blame others...   It's sad really.  color is NOT the issue.



Color will always be an issue for the ignorant brother,


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> If you are a rat you deserve to get your ass handed to you, but 3 vs 1 come on that's fucking pathetic.


I believe the story is a 13 year old boy did what he was told to do his whole life by adults and authority, refuse drugs and report it. Now what happens like most of us is for the rest of our lives we stare at blacks, profile minorities and get called a racist. just saying


----------



## ali-baba (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> Color will always be an issue for the ignorant brother,


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> Color will always be an issue for the ignorant brother,



So acknowledging the realities of a particular group of people is ignorant? Is it ignorant of a black man to now want to be around a group of Klan Members? Is it ignorant of a Jew to not want to be surrounded by a group neo-Nazis? Is it ignorant of a white guy to not want to be in Compton?

The cry of the everyone-is-absolutely-equal proponents: Ignore reality!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I believe the story is a 13 year old boy did what he was told to do his whole life by adults and authority, refuse drugs and report it.



The victim is white, so none of that applies.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> Color will always be an issue for the ignorant brother,


I agree with this and even more so when its from people of the same color, like the genocide in the congo. but apparently only white people are racist lets not draw attention to the numerous other hate groups out there black folk Nuwaubian Nation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or japan hate groups Emerging hate groups in Japan | East Asia Forum or racist Mexican gangs Racist Mexican Gangs "Ethnic Cleansing" Blacks In L.A.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 7, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> we do live in a world where many people heroically do the right thing without stopping to consider their own assets first. many adults, including women, would stand up to three little shits acting out of control just because it's the right thing to do. i don't want to be a country of self concerned pussies that helplessly watch this shit like a pack of sniveling cowards. shameful.
> 
> 
> and btw, the coffee lawsuit was legitimate. third degree burns requiring skin grafts on six percent of her body and $11,000 in medical bills after 700 customers had already told mc d's they were burned by their coffee. mcds decided to ignore the fact people were being severely burned. they were negligent. 190 degrees isn't typical for hot coffee.
> ...



is there a law stating that coffee must be a certain degree? Yes there are heroic people, but if you sign legal documentation that says you will not step in then you do not intervene. The first thing they are going to say since he is working is, "is he qualified to handle the situation", "has he been properly trained" if the answer is no that is a HUGE law suit period. I would NEVER put my familys well being infront of some one elses sorry so sad, while im at work. My job does not allow me to interview with medical patients if they get violent even though im one of the only guys that has the size to restrain someone. They flat out told me that it is a HUGE liability even if other employee's are at risk, they have staff that are trained to handle this, but I am not. 

I am sorry my future is not worth that. I would have used my voice but to get physical with a kid when im told not to by law, that is just stupid.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I find disturbing that no one stopped to help that child, and furthermore where the fuck were the parents. says a lot about a society as a whole



in some Asian countrys intervening can actually land you in prison. When i was over seas we were strictly told if you see ANY ones life at risk that isnt a military members walk away because they will throw an American in Prison fast.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> is there a law stating that coffee must be a certain degree? Yes there are heroic people, but if you sign legal documentation that says you will not step in then you do not intervene. The first thing they are going to say since he is working is, "is he qualified to handle the situation", "has he been properly trained" if the answer is no that is a HUGE law suit period. I would NEVER put my familys well being infront of some one elses sorry so sad, while im at work. My job does not allow me to interview with medical patients if they get violent even though im one of the only guys that has the size to restrain someone. They flat out told me that it is a HUGE liability even if other employee's are at risk, they have staff that are trained to handle this, but I am not.
> 
> I am sorry my future is not worth that. I would have used my voice but to get physical with a kid when im told not to by law, that is just stupid.



his contract say he is not required to intervene. they'd not have contemplated charging him with neglect if it was verboten. some school bus drivers would take a bullet for their kids


or four School Bus Driver Charles Poland Hailed as Hero : People.com

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNbZmONNMzM


----------



## SheriV (Aug 7, 2013)

I've gotten my ass into a sling once or twice (four times) for jumping into shit seeing someone smaller or otherwise weaker being attacked

mildly mind you

once fairly seriously but that was a neglect/incompetence I spoke out against my own department on...and I wasn't in any trouble , I just got dragged through it.
you should always look out for those that are smaller or weaker


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Mexicans are notorious for it. Hence the saying, "If you mess with one bean, you mess the whole burrito."


 Haha! Thats funny. That may be on the states. Not back home.


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I believe the story is a 13 year old boy did what he was told to do his whole life by adults and authority, refuse drugs and report it. Now what happens like most of us is for the rest of our lives we stare at blacks, profile minorities and get called a racist. just saying



Agree, the boy did what he was told they just forgot to tell him hi may get whooped doing the right thing. I don't agree with the way he got jumped by the 3 kids.


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> I agree with this and even more so when its from people of the same color, like the genocide in the congo. but apparently only white people are racist lets not draw attention to the numerous other hate groups out there black folk Nuwaubian Nation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or japan hate groups Emerging hate groups in Japan | East Asia Forum or racist Mexican gangs Racist Mexican Gangs "Ethnic Cleansing" Blacks In L.A.



You get it bro


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

DOMS said:


> So acknowledging the realities of a particular group of people is ignorant? Is it ignorant of a black man to now want to be around a group of Klan Members? Is it ignorant of a Jew to not want to be surrounded by a group neo-Nazis? Is it ignorant of a white guy to not want to be in Compton?
> 
> The cry of the everyone-is-absolutely-equal proponents: Ignore reality!



It is ignorant to generalize or stereo type a race by the actions of some people of the same race, just because the Zetas are chopping at least 10 people a day doesn't make me one of them, or maybe it does. The color doesn't make the individual, and if I avoid a group of KKK's am avoiding the danger not men under the hood. It's just my stay of mind bro, I have no problem with any race if I did I wouldn't have the kick as job I got....


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

You tell as a 13 year old, you get wopped. 
You tell as grown up, your loved ones may not find all your pieces.

Some things you are taught, somethings you learn the rough way.

Getting jumped by 3 it's coward any where you go no matter your color or believe,


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 7, 2013)

I think im old and wise enough to say thay most stereotypes are based in truth. But im also compassionate and experienced enough to reserve my judgment.   I think racist thoughts, I say racist things but im not impressed with myself. And when I meet someone of a different race I never hold it against them. Other the Puerto ricans...


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I think im old and wise enough to say thay most stereotypes are based in truth. But im also compassionate and experienced enough to reserve my judgment.   I think racist thoughts, I say racist things but im not impressed with myself. And when I meet someone of a different race I never hold it against them. Other the Puerto ricans...



Bad experience with Boricuas?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> Bad experience with Boricuas?



The universaliness of my experience with Puerto Ricans is incredible.  Im sure there are great Puerto Ricans out there... I just havent seen them


----------



## kboy (Aug 7, 2013)

I dated a Puerto Rican girl some time a go, they where cool.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2013)

stereotypes, the exception always proves the rule. Its a shame it has to be that way. reality is I don't trust anyone, but then theres people that look the part I'll start to pay extra attention to them. but that's for the safety of my family.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2013)

kboy said:


> It is ignorant to generalize or stereo type a race by the actions of some people of the same race, just because the Zetas are chopping at least 10 people a day doesn't make me one of them, or maybe it does. The color doesn't make the individual, and if I avoid a group of KKK's am avoiding the danger not men under the hood. It's just my stay of mind bro, I have no problem with any race if I did I wouldn't have the kick as job I got....


so if a group of guys rolled up in an SUV you wont be watching them to see what they are up to. With the level of violence in mexico I wouldnt trust anybody especially in groups. They snatch you or your family up and torture you for their propaganda videos. I wouldn't even trust baby Jesus in mexico if he got too close to me or my family I would shoot that fucker


----------



## SheriV (Aug 8, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It should of been a clean 1 on 1 fight. All those niggers did was prove they are pussies unless there is a group of them.




right, and I've seen plenty of white good ole boys do the exact same thing. Your race observation is invalid.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 8, 2013)

kboy said:


> It is ignorant to generalize or stereo type a race by the actions of some people of the same race, just because the Zetas are chopping at least 10 people a day doesn't make me one of them, or maybe it does. The color doesn't make the individual, and if I avoid a group of KKK's am avoiding the danger not men under the hood. It's just my stay of mind bro, I have no problem with any race if I did I wouldn't have the kick as job I got....



"if I avoid a group of KKK's am avoiding the danger not men under the hood"? Let me quote that again just to make it clear what you wrote, "if I avoid a group of KKK's am avoiding the danger not men under the hood".

I've said it before, I'm going to say it here, and I will say it again because it's 100% true: People who say that everyone is equal or that a particular race cannot be profiled can only do so by tossing logic aside. None of the facts back up their side of the argument, so it's the only thing they can do.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 8, 2013)

He's avoiding the danger of whats under the hood. Fact is fact he's a scared little bitch


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> so if a group of guys rolled up in an SUV you wont be watching them to see what they are up to. With the level of violence in mexico I wouldnt trust anybody especially in groups. They snatch you or your family up and torture you for their propaganda videos. I wouldn't even trust baby Jesus in mexico if he got too close to me or my family I would shoot that fucker


a group of dark skinned guys with pants sagging off their ass and Sean John shirts and matching over priced sneakers in a hummer with big gold rims, rolling 5 deep.
You just described one of our biggest solar contractors and his sales team.  All pacific islanders, and very nice guys, they just like that style...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> right, and I've seen plenty of white good ole boys do the exact same thing. Your race observation is invalid.


You tend to see it more with minorities than with whites. <............... Solid statement.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 8, 2013)

right, only I was a paramedic for 12 years in a rural area with a less than 1% minority pop and yet somehow managed to run at least 10 calls every weekend where white dudes stomped (and at time tried to curb stomp) in groups on one person downed

every.fucking.weekend.


look, I'm classist as hell......as ALL hell..I wasn't pleased with an awful lot of my command in the military because they were black ignorant chicken fuckers but until I had enlisted I never had this experience...not to say I didn't see plenty of crime/calls in the city with blacks and hispanics and about every other color you could think of but I have to be honest...impoverished ignorant-stupid and COWARD crosses all races, I promise.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 8, 2013)

It does. But how many white gang shootings do u hear about? Now how many Mexican and nigger gang shootings do you hear about? That speaks a whole lot of those two races


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2013)

maniclion said:


> a group of dark skinned guys with pants sagging off their ass and Sean John shirts and matching over priced sneakers in a hummer with big gold rims, rolling 5 deep.
> You just described one of our biggest solar contractors and his sales team.  All pacific islanders, and very nice guys, they just like that style...


that's what you described, what I said without detail was (to kboy not you) KBOY ( in mexico not a tropical paradise) sees a group of guys in an SUV ( when most people there cant even afford a busted up car) would be watching very closely what these guys are up to or maybe even running away because most people who live near the border knows what happens next. In Hawaii, no I'm not worried about anyone, people are real friendly there


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2013)

SheriV said:


> right, only I was a paramedic for 12 years in a rural area with a less than 1% minority pop and yet somehow managed to run at least 10 calls every weekend where white dudes stomped (and at time tried to curb stomp) in groups on one person downed
> 
> every.fucking.weekend.
> 
> ...


 I blame rap music


----------



## maniclion (Aug 8, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> that's what you described, what I said without detail was (to kboy not you) KBOY ( in mexico not a tropical paradise) sees a group of guys in an SUV ( when most people there cant even afford a busted up car) would be watching very closely what these guys are up to or maybe even running away because most people who live near the border knows what happens next. In Hawaii, no I'm not worried about anyone, people are real friendly there



That's called situational awareness and not racism.  If I'm in Bumfuck, Kentucky walking with my Japanese girlfriend and I see a truck full of Possum Boy look alikes with a Confederate flag flying from there giant cb antenna, and a 3 shelf gun rack with 2 guns and a baseball bat with nails in it, I'm going to duck into the first place I can until they pass.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 8, 2013)

Do u even know the meaning of the confederate flag. ? It has nothing to do with racism.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone flying a confederate flag in new england (where I live) should be drawn quartered and disemboweled on sight. 


jus sayin


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

Well then u dont understand the meaning behind it. The plain and simple meaning is "telling the fed gov to fuck off and leave us alone". Anyone that is under the impression that it means white power or fuck niggers are just plain stupid. And it wasn't to far off of being the flag of this nation.


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Well then u dont understand the meaning behind it. The plain and simple meaning is "telling the fed gov to fuck off and leave us alone". Anyone that is under the impression that it means white power or fuck niggers are just plain stupid. And it wasn't to far off of being the flag of this nation.



Much like a swastika doesn't mean "kill Jews" it is a symbol.  A symbol of a group best known for the support of and defense is slavery.  

Is that the whole story? No. 

Is that what it is most commonly associated with? Yes.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

maybe you missed that whole north/south thing


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2013)

Find me one black person raising a confederate flag.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> right, only I was a paramedic for 12 years


What city?

I grew up in LA and I've seen way more minorities gang up than whites. Way more.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2013)

Swiper said:


> he deserved the beat down for being a rat.



This is the truth. White, Alack, Asian, Mexican...who gives a fuck. A rat is always sub human and deserves what comes to them.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> maybe you missed that whole north/south thing


It was well over 100yrs ago. It didn't affect you so your statement is invalid. It was a flag that was once respected in this country. 
NAND to a lot of folk it still is. I didn't miss the n s thing but if u aply that kind of thinking to the rebel flag same should go for the American flag.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Well then u dont understand the meaning behind it. The plain and simple meaning is "telling the fed gov to fuck off and leave us alone". Anyone that is under the impression that it means white power or fuck niggers are just plain stupid. And it wasn't to far off of being the flag of this nation.



a lot of uneducated folks in the south like bubba-jo-frank and his gf/sister, think that's exactly what it means so to them i guess it is. 

are you trying to say the south almost won the civil war? sparse supplies sparse soldiers bad politics bad leadership.... too dumb to free the slaves to gain european support... keeeep dreaming.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Well then u dont understand the meaning behind it. The plain and simple meaning is "telling the fed gov to fuck off and leave us alone". Anyone that is under the impression that it means white power or fuck niggers are just plain stupid. And it wasn't to far off of being the flag of this nation.



I was born and raised in Alabama, so I get the whole whole Southern Pride thing. I really do. People will cling to any fucking thing to feel proud about whether it be a Rebel Flag, a Race car number, or a sports mascot symbol. The confederate Flag represents a lot of different things.  

However, with all of that being said, I have yet to ever meet a person that supports the Rebel Flag who isn't a white raciest redneck.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It was well over 100yrs ago. It didn't affect you so your statement is invalid. It was a flag that was once respected in this country.
> NAND to a lot of folk it still is. I didn't miss the n s thing but if u aply that kind of thinking to the rebel flag same should go for the American flag.



the south wasn't just fighting the north they were fighting the United States. it makes that flag kinda different. it wasn't just about slavery. a huge factor was that the south imported more goods and didn't want to pay their fair share of taxes. typical republicans.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the south wasn't just fighting the north they were fighting the United States. it makes that flag kinda different. it wasn't just about slavery. a huge factor was that the south imported more goods and didn't want to pay their fair share of taxes. typical republicans.



Source.

"After the election of Abraham Lincoln, Southern Democrats led the charge to secede from the Union and form the Confederate States of America. The Congress was dominated by Republicans, save for Andrew Johnson of Tennessee, the only senator from a state in rebellion to reject secession."


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

KelJu said:


> This is the truth. White, Alack, Asian, Mexican...who gives a fuck. A rat is always sub human and deserves what comes to them.



Fuck that. The kids were trying to sell drugs at school. It's the sub-human that thinks that is okay.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Fuck that. The kids were trying to sell drugs at school. It's the sub-human that thinks that is okay.



Unless you smoked weed in high school. I would have been pissed if some piece of shit ratted on my dealer.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Unless you smoked weed in high school. I would have been pissed if some piece of shit ratted on my dealer.



Who said the kids were selling weed? Also, this isn't high school, it's middle school.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Source.
> 
> "After the election of Abraham Lincoln, Southern Democrats led the charge to secede from the Union and form the Confederate States of America. The Congress was dominated by Republicans, save for Andrew Johnson of Tennessee, the only senator from a state in rebellion to reject secession."




i think we have established that the modern day republican has traveled too far from their roots. like to crazytown far.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Lincoln, a moderate from a swing state, secured the _Republican_ Party presidential nomination in 1860.

Mitt Romney is no Abe Lincoln. Mitt embraces slavery.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> i think we have established that the modern day republican has traveled too far from their roots. like to crazytown far.



I blame the Republicans for freeing the slaves. It's the Democrats that dropped the ball. 

Also, know your history better next time.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

do you honestly think abe would run as a republican today? pfffft.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

What would Lincoln say about today's GOP? | HLNtv.com

_Editor's Note: Augustin Stucker has been studying President Abraham  Lincoln for most of his life. He believes there are a number of  comparisons that can be made between today's politics and the era of  Lincoln. In his new book, "Lincoln & Davis," Stucker says the stark political events of their era are being replayed across today?s America.

_so not just a wild guess what he'd have to say.

*If Abraham Lincoln were alive today he might not even recognize the Republican Party.*

 When Lincoln first joined the GOP it was led by men -- then  considered radicals -- whose primary agenda was to free the slaves.  Lincoln guided it towards being a moderate progressive party with a wide  appeal to the majority of Americans, which helped him win the 1860  presidential election. Of course, he was also inadvertently aided by the  1860 Democrats splitting when conservative Southern Democrats attempted  to hijack their party in demanding slavery be allowed to expand  nationwide.
 In observing the Democrats? split, Lincoln became very aware of the  dangers of a group seizing control of an entire party. When Radical  Republicans frequently attempted to strong-arm Lincoln into following  their policies alone and demonized conservative Republicans, Lincoln  made it very clear he and the party were responsible to _all _Americans: 

as the Republicans unite behind Mitt Romney, Lincoln would caution  against allowing the conservatives to upset the apple cart come  convention time. Polls show the majority of Americans disagree with the  Tea Party ideals, and Lincoln knew it is the majority to whom  politicians are responsible. 
Lincoln would also be appalled by all modern legislative assaults on  human and civil rights. He would equate all recent attempts by various  states ranging from denying civil rights for gays, to telling women what  they could or could not do with their bodies, and repudiation of equal  pay for equal work, as ill-disguised attempts to subjugate minorities  and women.
 Any form of subjugation was intolerable to Lincoln.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Further, Lincoln said of any black slave woman, it was ''her natural  right to eat the bread she earns with her own hands without asking leave  of any one else, she is my equal, and the equal of all others."

today's republican wants 7/8th of the loaf of bread she worked for and think she should lick their boots in gratitude for the scraps. more pfffffft


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

btw has anyone here ever heard of a lynch mob?






looks like real fair odds.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> do you honestly think abe would run as a republican today? pfffft.



I think that any politican of Abe's era and before would look at the current crop of politicians -- both Repub and Dem -- would pick up his rifle and take care of business the way they did back then.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I think that any politican of Abe's era and before would look at the current crop of politicians -- both Repub and Dem -- would pick up his rifle and take care of business the way they did back then.



and i'm honestly starting to think that is what needs to happen now.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

South Africa Sliding Towards Communism, Thousands of Whites Massacred Over Last Decade | www.independentsentinel.com






where there is a large population imbalance and people treat one another like shit things are going to erupt. it's human nature.... the nature of the breast and the beast can be any color. what if people treated each other with respect?


----------



## troubador (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn, LW never misses a chance to argue her outgroup sucks.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Who said the kids were selling weed? Also, this isn't high school, it's middle school.



High school, Middle School, Elementary school: I don't give a fuck. It doesn't matter. Rats were usually treated harshly where I grew up. I remember teachers use to punish kids as tattle-tales. They would make kids where a tale pinned to their pants. 

So, fuck the kid. Maybe he will learn to keep his cock sucker shut about things that have nothing to do with him.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> South Africa Sliding Towards Communism, Thousands of Whites Massacred Over Last Decade | www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> where there is a large population imbalance and people treat one another like shit things are going to erupt. it's human nature.... the nature of the breast and the beast can be any color. what if people treated each other with respect?



Some have evolved, and become more civilized, than others.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

KelJu said:


> High school, Middle School, Elementary school: I don't give a fuck. It doesn't matter. Rats were usually treated harshly where I grew up. I remember teachers use to punish kids as tattle-tales. They would make kids where a tale pinned to their pants.
> 
> So, fuck the kid. Maybe he will learn to keep his cock sucker shut about things that have nothing to do with him.



Spoken like someone that doesn't have children.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



Also, as has been pointed out, this is not AG. Pictures like this don't belong in the OC.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

troubador said:


> Damn, LW never misses a chance to argue her outgroup sucks.



sucking isn't restricted to any group or race. ignorance, violence, exploitation, injustice etc all the sins of mankind... comes in every color.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Russia's new neo-Nazi sport: terrorizing gay youth online | The Verge

is white on white crime any better? any worse?

Many have blamed Putin?s political posturing for a recent spate of homophobic violence. In May, a gay man was burned to death  in the southern city of Volgograd after his assailants sodomized him  with empty beer bottles. Weeks later, three men killed a gay man in a  village on Russia?s eastern coast, stabbing and trampling him to death.
 When asked about their stance  on homosexuals, Occupy Pedofilyay followers were quick to note that  pedophiles are their sole concern, though the movement?s anti-gay  overtones are impossible to ignore. The fake personas used to lure  targets are exclusively male, and their safari videos are rife with  homophobic slurs.

any less a hate crime?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Also, as has been pointed out, this is not AG. Pictures like this don't belong in the OC.



but a bloody video of black kids ganging up on a white boy is acceptable with all the racial overtones of that's just what minorities do. why is it different to point out white people have acted just as atrociously in gangs? those photos are not 4chan, they are American history. People were being lynched in this country as recently as the 60's. That's reality.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> but a bloody video of black kids ganging up on a white boy is acceptable with all the racial overtones of that's just what minorities do. why is it different to point out white people have acted just as atrociously in gangs? those photos are not 4chan, they are American history. People were being lynched in this country as recently as the 60's. That's reality.



You don't see the difference between the video that I posted and the picture you posted? Really?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Guys get beat up for running his mouth Explosive - YouTube

in this vid you might notice the winners black friends tell him that's enough as soon as the other guy is down and then a black guy stops him. not inflammatory enough to be highlighted in a thread though i guess. 

or a loudmouth of the same color getting knocked out

Loud Mouth Gets Knocked Out For Running His Mouth - YouTube

Instigator Get's Knocked Out!!! - YouTube

this one has a happy ending. start it about half way.


----------



## CG (Aug 9, 2013)

Middle school dealers are lower than rats


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You don't see the difference between the video that I posted and the picture you posted? Really?



the video is crying omg black guys fight in gangs so unfair

the pic shows that we aren't any better.

one is a dirty little secret some whites want to sweep under the rug while they continue to piss on black people and claim racism is dead.

a lot of the people standing around smiling in those photos are still alive.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the video is crying omg black guys fight in gangs so unfair
> 
> the pic shows that we aren't any better.
> 
> ...



I see that you don't...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

the video would have made a much more powerful statement if it were just 3 thugs beat up a kid that didn't want drugs without the turd worlder bs and racial outrage crap. the beat down was about ratting them out not being white.* i'm assuming he didn't get his white ass beat down on the bus UNTIL after he ratted.*


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> I see that you don't...



i get what you're saying but you brought the racial hatred crap into the thread. 

whites perpetrated so much racial hatred in this country and still do, that

even as a white i find it total bs when someone tries to stir the race pot like that.
*
this was about ratting not race. *


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the video would have made a much more powerful statement if it were just 3 thugs beat up a kid that didn't want drugs without the turd worlder bs and racial outrage crap. the beat down was about ratting them out not being white. i'm assuming he didn't get his white ass beat down on the bus UNTIL after he ratted.



You still don't get it, but that's okay.

My point was that if the colors had been reversed...well, this sums it up succinctly.



mac10chap said:


> 3 blacks vs 1 white = fight
> 3 whites vs 1 black = hate crime + media coverage + protests + al  sharpton + jesse jackson + could have been Obama's kid



Where's all your rage about that racism?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

look at the bottom vid i posted. not everyone just sees colors when they look at things. sometimes people are just people not colors. 

do you honestly think every time a pack of whites beats up a minority kid it gets reported and al sharpton shows up?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

a rat got beat up, how is that racist?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

riddle me this

if this was racially motivated why did they wait until after he ratted to pound his ass?

this video has nothing to do with race till you tried to make it about that. 

i find that very racist.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

maybe i should post a negative of that pic then you might understand why i find the mathematical race equation ridiculous. 

do you really think the slave master has as much right to be as racially sensitive as the slave?

the people that did the lynching as the people lynched? puuulease.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Willie Louis, key witness to Emmett Till lynching who told of boy's screams, dies in Illinois | Fox News

not so long ago that no memories haunt the living. it's not even a lifetime behind us.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It was well over 100yrs ago. It didn't affect you so your statement is invalid. It was a flag that was once respected in this country.
> NAND to a lot of folk it still is. I didn't miss the n s thing but if u aply that kind of thinking to the rebel flag same should go for the American flag.




by this line of thinking, it doesn't affect you either...you planning on succeeding? why do you want a flag flown for battle against the union?
look, you continue to hate people that aren't the same color as you ..I'll continue to hate ignorance.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> by this line of thinking, it doesn't affect you either...you planning on succeeding? why do you want a flag flown for battle against the union?
> look, you continue to hate people that aren't the same color as you ..I'll continue to hate ignorance.


Then u might as well hate people that drive Mitsubishi cars. 
And if the south wonu would b spitting on the American flag. Your logic is simple minded.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

Because look what the union did to this country. It drove it to shit. Are u blind. Maybe if the south won we would be a richer country.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

3 blacks vs 1 white = fight
 3 whites vs 1 black = hate crime + media coverage + protests + al  sharpton + jesse jackson + could have been Obama's kid

i'm going to start calling this type of spew the "white whine" 

here's a little cheese to go with that whine


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

well the south didn't win now did they.. so which is it. It doesn't affect me or if things had been different it would affect me differently?

and pray tell, where does your Mitsubishi logic come in to play here? Is there an American History/political statement I'm missing here? I thought the original discussion was three kids (much older kids to boot) beating up one younger kid, before this somehow got twisted into a race card of some kind and further divulged in to the historic attempt at succession by the south... and the meaning of the Rebel flag.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> maybe i should post a negative of that pic then you might understand why i find the mathematical race equation ridiculous.
> 
> do you really think the slave master has as much right to be as racially sensitive as the slave?
> 
> the people that did the lynching as the people lynched? puuulease.



You do realize that slavery in the USA ended 150 year ago, right? No?

Do you also realize that right now that blacks own more on this planet than any else? No?

And yes, I wouldn't be surprised that you find statics and facts to be ridiculous. I mean, you think that blacks should have more rights to bitch about race than whites, simply based on your opinion, but statistic after statistic and fact after fact that minorities commit more crimes (and not just in the USA) is ridiculous? That's awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> do you honestly think every time a pack of whites beats up a minority kid it gets reported and al sharpton shows up?



Far more often than when the victim is white. When was the last time a president got up on the podium denouncing a racist attack on whites in America?

Didn't fucking think so.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> 3 blacks vs 1 white = fight
> 3 whites vs 1 black = hate crime + media coverage + protests + al  sharpton + jesse jackson + could have been Obama's kid
> 
> i'm going to start calling this type of spew the "white whine"
> ...



Nice non-answer, non-fact, post. That's when I'd expect from a minority-apologist.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

the fact of this tread is you are doing exactly what you are complaining about others doing. making things about race when it's not. i find that ridiculous. this was straight up about the kid ratting. they'd have beat a black rat the same way. if you want the whole race cacophony to die down then how easy is it to make your voice stop being part of the din?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

i was born in 1961. 

[h=1]1961[/h]   University of Georgia Desegregated (Jan)
Rock Hill SC, "Jail-no-Bail" Sit-ins (Feb-Mar)
Tougaloo Nine and Jackson State Protest (Mar)
Freedom Rides (May-Nov)
Frame-up, Escape, & Exile of Robert F. Williams (1961-1969)
Mississippi ? the Eye of the Storm
Voter Education Project (1961-1968)
Direct Action or Voter Registration? (Summer)
Voter Registration & Direct action in McComb MS (Aug-Oct)
Herbert Lee Murdered (Sept)
Desegregate Route 40 Project (Aug-Dec)
Albany GA, Movement (Oct 1961 - Aug 1962)
Savannah Boycott Victory (Oct)
Christmas Boycott in Clarksdale MS (Dec)
Baton Rouge Student Protests (Dec 1961 - Jan 1962)


don't even try and tell me the whole race issue settled down with the end of slavery that blacks had no reason to complain since then. 

Civil Rights Martyrs | Southern Poverty Law Center


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> the fact of this tread is you are doing exactly what you are complaining about others doing. making things about race when it's not. i find that ridiculous. this was straight up about the kid ratting. they'd have beat a black rat the same way.



My point was both what happened to the kid and the state of racism in the USA. So yeah, my posts are on topic. 

I _dare_ you to say that if this same thing happened and the victim was white that it wouldn't have been labeled an issue of race. 




Little Wing said:


> if you want the whole race cacophony to die down then how easy is it to make your voice stop being part of the din?



And that's the state of racism in the USA. If the victim is white, it _can't_ be a matter of race. If the victim is black, and the perp isn't, it's a matter of race. Do you remember Trayvon and Zimmerman? I'm not 100% sure, but I think, just _possibly_, just _maybe_, that you (and blacks) made it a matter of race.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> don't even try and tell me the whole race issue settled down with the end of slavery that blacks had no reason to complain since then.



You mentioned slavery, so I replied about that. So it's cool to bitch about something that whites did 150 years ago, but if I point out the racism of blacks today, and their sub par effect on society, that's not?

As always, that's awesome.


----------



## bdad (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> well the south didn't win now did they.. so which is it. It doesn't affect me or if things had been different it would affect me differently?
> 
> and pray tell, where does your Mitsubishi logic come in to play here? Is there an American History/political statement I'm missing here? I thought the original discussion was three kids (much older kids to boot) beating up one younger kid, before this somehow got twisted into a race card of some kind and further divulged in to the historic attempt at succession by the south... and the meaning of the Rebel flag.


U hate a flag because of what uneducated people think it means. Hate. Wrong. Mitsubishi   Might as well hate them as a company considering they were the ones that built the planes for the attack of Pearl Harbor. You my friend have double standards


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

yes, you're exactly right...a self proclaimed white supremacist telling me about a symbol not meaning what people think it means.... no matter how you slice it the flag is a peculiar symbol of pride and its a symbol that has no place in my part of the world which was my original point.

carry on.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh and you know what? I never said it was a symbol of hate..

once again, you can't stay on topic


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> You mentioned slavery, so I replied about that. So it's cool to bitch about something that whites did 150 years ago, but if I point out the racism of blacks today, and their sub par effect on society, that's not?
> 
> As always, that's awesome.





Little Wing said:


> riddle me this
> 
> if this was racially motivated why did they wait until after he ratted to pound his ass?
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



Here's you answer. 



mac10chap said:


> 3 blacks vs 1 white = fight
> 3 whites vs 1 black = hate crime + media coverage + protests + al  sharpton + jesse jackson + could have been Obama's kid



Nice job not addressing your pushing race in the Zimmerman case, Obama sticking his nose into to issue because of race (and being wrong on both), when the last time was that a white president stuck his nose into an issue where blacks had attacked whites, why it's okay to bitch about whites in the past but not blacks for what they do now, that on the issue of race that blacks are currently the greatest offended, and much, much more.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> yes, you're exactly right...a self proclaimed white supremacist telling me about a symbol not meaning what people think it means.... no matter how you slice it the flag is a peculiar symbol of pride and its a symbol that has no place in my part of the world which was my original point.
> 
> carry on.


it obviously offends you which it shouldn't. And if the American flag was flown in Alabama while the jigs were picking cotton would u dislike it.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 9, 2013)

Think you can flesh that out in to full words that the average person not speaking in redneck slang can understand?


oh wait, that would probably be against terms of service wouldn't it.


think you could come up with a good contrasting and comparing analogy? or its that beyond your scope of comprehension.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Here's you answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job not addressing your pushing race in the Zimmerman case, Obama sticking his nose into to issue because of race (and being wrong on both), when the last time was that a white president stuck his nose into an issue where blacks had attacked whites, why it's okay to bitch about whites in the past but not blacks for what they do now, that on the issue of race that blacks are currently the greatest offended, and much, much more.






Little Wing said:


> going after him as a racist will just be another dog chasing it's tail.
> 
> FBI  document says Zimmerman was 'not a racist' but did have 'a little hero  complex' as Justice Dept. pursues civil rights probe - NYPOST.com
> 
> here's where it starts and ends.... "these asshole they always get away"


----------



## troubador (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> When was the last time a president got up on the podium denouncing a racist attack on whites in America?



I think most people realize this thread was about the politically correct double standard that exists. You're wasting your time arguing with LW though. It's like trying to punch fog. 

The exchange was actually kind of interesting. It appears that after you corrected her history she started a barrage of posts trying to reestablish that she belongs to the Lincoln/anti-slavery ingroup. On the surface it seems nonsensical for her to start ranting about Mitt Romney and all that other seemingly random shit.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



Only after a multitude of posts by others correcting you. Here's you making the issue about race:



Little Wing said:


> no shit but it seems no one wants to consider  this kid was being followed by a creepy mexican looking for trouble.  why is that?





Little Wing said:


> zimm thought trayvon "looked" suspicious.  zimm "looks" like a mexican gang member if looks like is going to be a  factor. he was following someone, that's suspicious in and of itself.  zimm was acting in a suspicious manner. he could have been a mugger.  being followed at night would probably unnerve most anyone.





Little Wing said:


> you really think the skinny black dude could  have beat zimmerman to death? i don't. i've seem guys way bigger than  those two do their best to fuck each other up n just bust lips n knock  out teeth. swollen faces and black eyes and abrasions on your skull  aren't life n death matters. there isn't one bit of dna from trayvon on  the gun and if they were wrestling over it there'd be at least some  smudged fingerprints wouldn't there?





Little Wing said:


> skinny black kid vs rotund vagina more like it.





Little Wing said:


> Zimmerman refuted claims by a cousin, now in  her mid-20s, who told  investigators that his immediate family were  racist



And that's just a few from that one thread.

...indeed...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Only after a multitude of posts by others correcting you. Here's you making the issue about race:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




point out where i'm saying he's racist?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.splcenter.org/get-inform...se-all-issues/2009/fall/prejudice-in-paradise


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> one witness said there was shouting back and  forth including the word "no" then she saw people standing and both  flailing arms before the shot. could mean zimmerman did try and detain  martin.
> 
> unfortunately a lot a racists would probably hoist zimmerman on their  shoulders and shout hurrah. that's probably one of the things keeping  him from sleeping. *he's a hero to racists now. that must be really tough  if you're not a racist.* seemed pretty cold for the family he rescued to  so vehemently reject any association with him...






Little Wing said:


> *if he was just a guy out trying to be  a good  citizen and stop crime in his complex... and race didn't matter  to him  at all. has anyone considered what it must feel like to have  racists  patting you on the back for killing a ni**er?* i doubt  it feels any  better than people thinking you killed someone you  shouldn't have.  racist using him for some kind of hero in their twisted  little wet  dreams is one of things that will ruin the rest of his  life.





troubador said:


> I think most people realize this thread was  about the politically correct double standard that exists. You're  wasting your time arguing with LW though. It's like trying to punch fog.
> 
> The exchange was actually kind of interesting. It appears that after you  corrected her history she started a barrage of posts trying to  reestablish that she belongs to the Lincoln/anti-slavery ingroup. On the  surface it seems nonsensical for her to start ranting about Mitt Romney  and all that other seemingly random shit.



and yes i do realize it's another whiny "why the double standard?" thread. it might have worked if he picked something actually racially motivated. he didn't.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Hawaii Suffering From Racial Prejudice | Southern Poverty Law Center



did not know that.


----------



## troubador (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> and yes i do realize it's another whiny "why the double standard?" thread. it might have worked if he picked something actually racially motivated. he didn't.



That's the point. The double standard dictates that white leaders can't cry racism for everything that could possibly be construed as racism. It's a similar situation where black leaders would cry racism how the white bus driver watched three white teenagers beat up a younger black teenager. Even if you disagree in the analogy of situations, picking something racially motivated would be a different argument.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> did not know that.



No one hears about because it would hurt tourism, and these local fools can't figure out that if they keep harassing tourists the economy will suffer.  Here is a great example if a local going into tourist central/Waikiki and acting a fool.  He got shot for it when he went after the wrong fucking haole....

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...his_defense_of_murder_charge.html?mobile=true


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

troubador said:


> That's the point. The double standard dictates that white leaders can't cry racism for everything that could possibly be construed as racism. It's a similar situation where black leaders would cry racism how the white bus driver watched three white teenagers beat up a younger black teenager. Even if you disagree in the analogy of situations, picking something racially motivated would be a different argument.



well it's a very weak argument when you don't use something actually racist to argue it. i'm pretty sure in this particular situation reversed if the 3 white kids beating a black boy _had all taken the bus in peace before_ a ratting incident we'd all know it wasn't racist. 

i didn't realize so many people gave a shit what a few opportunistic loud mouth fools think.

white people do cry racism a lot tho even when it's ridiculously not. it's just always "where's the outrage"


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2013)

Theres a distinction between calling someone names including racial slurs during a confrontation, and picking a victim because of their race.  Sometimes that distinction is blurred for minorities in their favor, and I blame that on the large number of white people who are racist.  It doesn't create any doubt in a judge, jury or the publics mind when they know we have a lot a bigoted assholes out there...


----------



## murf23 (Aug 9, 2013)

This story is fucking sickening  . If I say more then that and get involved in this thread  I will fucking lose it and most likely get banned and have my IP addy traced and get arrested for the things I will say  . Fucking Sickening !!!!!!!!


----------



## Intense (Aug 9, 2013)

troubador said:


> I think most people realize this thread was about the politically correct double standard that exists. You're wasting your time arguing with LW though. It's like trying to punch fog.
> 
> The exchange was actually kind of interesting. It appears that after you corrected her history she started a barrage of posts trying to reestablish that she belongs to the Lincoln/anti-slavery ingroup. On the surface it seems nonsensical for her to start ranting about Mitt Romney and all that other seemingly random shit.




More like arguing with a brick wall of text.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's not arguing when all she does is google+ topic+copy/paste= 1post on IMF.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 9, 2013)

SheriV said:


> Think you can flesh that out in to full words that the average person not speaking in redneck slang can understand?
> 
> 
> oh wait, that would probably be against terms of service wouldn't it.
> ...


Gtfo newb. 
If it wasn't for your constant use of Wikipedia I would be willing to bet your a sub100 iq individual.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> point out where i'm saying he's racist?



I pointed out where you were making it a matter of race. I, justifiable did it, but that's bad... But you did it, and that's okay...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

early on there was a legitimate question of whether the zimmerman case was racially motivated. the fbi didn't seem to think so. i honestly don't think a single person thinks this video attack is racially motivated. like the zimmerman case all the racial stuff surrounding it is coming from people outside the situation making it about race. 

i do think a lot of people looking at the zimmerman case assumed trayvon had to be a bad kid because he was black. he wasn't just viewed as someone's child he was a big tough black scary kid in the wrong neighborhood. it got to be about the black crime rate and black on black crime etc. the loudest zimmerman defenders were racists. 

zimmerman went door to door warning his neighbors about young black men. there was a legitimate reason to wonder if his actions were racially motivated. 

if you want to make a point that no one is screaming race when it's black on white crime pick something that IS about race. it's not that hard to find.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> It's not arguing when all she does is google+ topic+copy/paste= 1post on IMF.



bm


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

jitbjake88 said:


> Gtfo newb.
> If it wasn't for your constant use of Wikipedia I would be willing to bet your a sub100 iq individual.



negged.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> early on there was a legitimate question of whether the zimmerman case was racially motivated. the fbi didn't seem to think so. i honestly don't think a single person thinks this video attack is racially motivated. like the zimmerman case all the racial stuff surrounding it is coming from people outside the situation making it about race.
> 
> i do think a lot of people looking at the zimmerman case assumed trayvon had to be a bad kid because he was black. he wasn't just viewed as someone's child he was a big tough black scary kid in the wrong neighborhood. it got to be about the black crime rate and black on black crime etc. the loudest zimmerman defenders were racists.
> 
> ...



*None* of which negates any of the posts you made bringing race into the issue. The same thing that you're bemoaning me for now. It also does nothing to negate my point that, had the races been reversed, race would be issue.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

Blacks arrested more for ?hate crimes?

The FBI's ''Hate Crime Statistics'' for 1999 show that 2,030 whites  were arrested that year for ?hate crimes? against blacks, compared to  524 blacks who were arrested and charged with a ''hate crime'' against  whites. 

 According to the U.S. Census Bureau, blacks make up 12.8  percent of the population - or about 35.4 million of the country's 280  million people - so, given the arrest rate versus population percentage,  the data indicates that blacks are one-and-a-half times more likely to  be arrested for a ''hate crime'' than whites.

happy now?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2013)

maniclion said:


> That's called situational awareness and not racism.  If I'm in Bumfuck, Kentucky walking with my Japanese girlfriend and I see a truck full of Possum Boy look alikes with a Confederate flag flying from there giant cb antenna, and a 3 shelf gun rack with 2 guns and a baseball bat with nails in it, I'm going to duck into the first place I can until they pass.


is it? seems like your comment is racist towards a large portion of southerners that just happen to be too poor to purchase a shiney new truck and like the rebel flag. and carry around a spiked bat for rattle snakes. All kidding aside, I think you agree with me that its not racist to be aware of your surroundings, and if I'm in Maui and see a group of locals I'm gonna keep an eye on them I certainly wouldn't feel threatened by a black man or white man. In long beach that group would be blacks, in Arizona that group could be white. Does it really matter?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

DOMS said:


> *None* of which negates any of the posts you made bringing race into the issue. The same thing that you're bemoaning me for now. It also does nothing to negate my point that, had the races been reversed, race would be issue.




"It's three turd-worlders..."

that is offensive and racist.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have no problem with violence between to consenting individuals, problem is violence on the street is always cowardly against those who cannot defend themselves mostly elderly and women. I don't care what color you are there is no honor in hitting women or children and that also goes for groups who outnumber others.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Blacks arrested more for ?hate crimes?
> 
> The FBI's ''Hate Crime Statistics'' for 1999 show that 2,030 whites  were arrested that year for ?hate crimes? against blacks, compared to  524 blacks who were arrested and charged with a ''hate crime'' against  whites.
> 
> ...



Yep, according to 2011 stats 59 percent of hate crimes, including racially, sexuality, religion and nationality, were committed by whites.  20.9 were by blacks.

Most of the severe offenses, murder, rape, aggravated assault, and simple assault were by whites.
Whites hated heavily in blacks, homos, Jews, muslims and hispanics.
Blacks hated on homos most by percentage, then whites and hispanics.

Sadly whites hated on 24 of the 35 hate crimes on the mentally ill.
Whites also like to burn down people they hates property.


Blacks are arrested more for crime in general, but by percentage of arrests whites commit more hate crimes when they do commit a crime.

 In black vs white there was 390 anti-white crimes, 103 of which was white on white hate crime, 287 blk on white.  A 1/4 of anti-white was by other whites.  Out of 1492 anti-black 76 was black on black.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 9, 2013)

i'd hate for that info to shatter anyone's persecution complex


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2013)

DOMS said:


> Spoken like someone that doesn't have children.




Correct. My mind hasn't been hijacked by the biological need to force everyone around me to participate in the raising of *MY* children and the passing of *MY* values onto *MY* children despite what the values are of other people around me. Your children are none of my business nor any of my concern, and what I do shouldn't be any concern of your children nor you. Parents are inherently selfish cock suckers, end of story. Also, rats deserve to get beat, so better that it happen while the kid is young and heals fast.


----------



## FUZO (Aug 10, 2013)

I wonder if this blowjob Obama will say If he had kids I would want them to be like the 3 kids who beat that white kids ass,wheres Jessi wheres that fuk Al sharpton wheres all the media attention.Oh since it was a white kid who got beat down it isnt important but if a black kid got beat down you bet Blohardobama will say something


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 10, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Yep, according to 2011 stats 59 percent of hate crimes, including racially, sexuality, religion and nationality, were committed by whites.  20.9 were by blacks.
> 
> Most of the severe offenses, murder, rape, aggravated assault, and simple assault were by whites.
> Whites hated heavily in blacks, homos, Jews, muslims and hispanics.
> ...


 This is only true because the moment a white guy calls a black guy a nigger it's a hate crime. Niggers call niggerrs niggers all day and that is acceptable? If a jiggaboo calls a white guy a honky peckerwood cracker or a cohee there is nothing the white guy can do. And if your worried about getting jumped cause your girl is a razor eye then move on to someone else


----------



## DOMS (Aug 10, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Correct. My mind hasn't been hijacked by the biological need to force everyone around me to participate in the raising of *MY* children and the passing of *MY* values onto *MY* children despite what the values are of other people around me. Your children are none of my business nor any of my concern, and what I do shouldn't be any concern of your children nor you. Parents are inherently selfish cock suckers, end of story. Also, rats deserve to get beat, so better that it happen while the kid is young and heals fast.



So you don't care about your sisters, brothers, parents or any of your family? That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 10, 2013)

Where is Obama and his speech about "That boy could have been my son"! He is HALF black anyway isnt he? lol


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea i agree that is pretty fucked up!


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 10, 2013)

He's half nigger half musslum. Just a stupid scumbag and typical nigger. When will what happened to mlk repeat itself. ? Soon I hope


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 10, 2013)

Seems like thats the way it is....and they can call white ppl crackers also. We live in a fucked up world!!


----------



## biggy-e (Aug 10, 2013)

How the fuck did he become president? I should be president. lol


----------



## maniclion (Aug 10, 2013)

Did StormFront link you scumbags here or what?


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Johnny Rebel - Who likes a Ni.... [The good old South] - YouTube


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Blacks arrested more for ?hate crimes?
> 
> The FBI's ''Hate Crime Statistics'' for 1999 show that 2,030 whites  were arrested that year for ?hate crimes? against blacks, compared to  524 blacks who were arrested and charged with a ''hate crime'' against  whites.
> 
> ...


Published: 03/06/2001 pretty old wonder how that same study would fair today. You know what they call hate crimes in other counties, crime


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2013)

maniclion said:


> Most of the severe offenses, murder, rape, aggravated assault, and simple assault were by whites.



Only if you look at absolute numbers, but if you look at per capita, which you should, then no, your post is wrong.




maniclion said:


> Blacks are arrested more for crime in general, but by percentage of arrests whites commit more hate crimes when they do commit a crime.



Again, are you looking at absolute numbers or per capita? And I'm even willing to let the fact that "hate crimes" are more likely to be used against a white person than blacks, simply because it's socially acceptable.

Keep in mind that you're playing my game. I can bring out the statistics that would crush what you've posted so far.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2013)

Dear White People: Could You Please Do Something About Your Scarier White People?


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> Dear White People: Could You Please Do Something About Your Scarier White People?


that's pretty funny, but make that same joke about other races and it will no longer be funny


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> that's pretty funny, but make that same joke about other races and it will no longer be funny



You can't even point out _facts_ without it being labeled racist. Unless, of course, you're extolling the _virtues_ of one minority or another.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2013)

DOMS said:


> And I'm even willing to let the fact that "hate crimes" are more likely to be used against a white person than blacks, simply because it's socially acceptable.
> 
> Keep in mind that you're playing my game. I can bring out the statistics that would crush what you've posted so far.



And that's what I said earlier, we know that there are still a lot of racist people out there, especially white, but not only.  Most white people know a few in their own families, and that's what makes it easy for them to assume if someone claims a hate crime it might have been.

Just because there are more minorities in jail means nothing to me.  I know that most of them are poor, and even in all white areas it's the poor that make up the largest criminal element.   They feel they have no future, they don't have resources , and feel that it must be their destiny to fail at life like their fathers, uncles, cousins did.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 11, 2013)

First off, it's interesting that you left off my part about absolute and per capita numbers. No rebuttal for that?



maniclion said:


> And that's what I said earlier, we know that there are still a lot of racist people out there, especially white, but not only.



Oh, so not everyone is equal? Because, as you've posted, whites are especially racist. So whites can be different in a negative way, but not minorities? 



maniclion said:


> Most white people know a few in their own families, and that's what makes it easy for them to assume if someone claims a hate crime it might have been.



I have no idea what you're trying to say here.



maniclion said:


> Just because there are more minorities in jail means nothing to me.  I know that most of them are poor, and even in all white areas it's the poor that make up the largest criminal element.   They feel they have no future, they don't have resources , and feel that it must be their destiny to fail at life like their fathers, uncles, cousins did.



Your post in favor of everyone being equal has fallen into one of the following categories:
1. You're simply ignoring one of more facts that I've posted.
2. You're reposting one or more of your points without refuting any of the facts that I have posted which proves it to be false.
3. You're ignoring the facts by claiming that my post, no matter how factual, doesn't count because you have labeled me racist.
4. You're comparing, or complaining about, something whites did decades or centuries ago, while ignoring what a given minority is doing in the present day.
5. Your original post, or rebuttal, references a web page that provides no credible sources.
6. You are eschewing the facts regarding the activities of a given race, and are instead making excuses.

Please try again.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 11, 2013)

maniclion said:


> And that's what I said earlier, we know that there are still a lot of racist people out there, especially white, but not only.  Most white people know a few in their own families, and that's what makes it easy for them to assume if someone claims a hate crime it might have been.
> 
> Just because there are more minorities in jail means nothing to me.  I know that most of them are poor, and even in all white areas it's the poor that make up the largest criminal element.   They feel they have no future, they don't have resources , and feel that it must be their destiny to fail at life like their fathers, uncles, cousins did.


dude you wake up in a tropical paradise every day, you don't know what its like in border towns. To say crime is everywhere is vague. To say whites are more racists is ignorant. Mexicans and Salvadorians are 100X more racist. Just sayn


----------

